# US Best Repair?- GOOD/ BAD??



## mntview23 (May 24, 2012)

did a few searches, but didn't come up with anything! Anyone on here have any experience with them, good/bad? Appreciate any input!!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mntview23 said:


> did a few searches, but didn't come up with anything! Anyone on here have any experience with them, good/bad? Appreciate any input!!


Decent company but they took on safeguard ad a client so there it's virtually no meat left on the bones with there pricing.....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Fast paying and nice people but prices are that of a regional


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

ditto they do pay fast but prices are low.They have been sending me Lamco work but I am pretty sure AMS has something to do with it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SG work:

85 Sales Cleans
55 wints
70 lawns to an acre 12" tall
20 per yd debris

:sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

USB is taking a nice cut for their efforts.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow :blink:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> SG work:
> 
> 85 Sales Cleans
> 55 wints
> ...





If I remember right SG is paying them

$125
$100
$125 up to an acre but I'm a little fuzzy here, didn't do many of them.
$32.50


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> SG work:
> 
> 85 Sales Cleans
> 55 wints
> ...


That's not SGs pay. Maybe a regional that is doing SG work.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Prices i listed where after SG AND US Best got their 20% SG is cheap as hell in the 1st place on the REO side and the middle men make it even worse......


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Regular pricing before any discount with SG is 

150 sales cleans
100 wints
No flat rate on lawns like that. It's matrix of lawn size to lawn height. But they are weak here. A 12" acre is $80. A 25"-36" acre is $180. 
32.50/cyd


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

...and getting weaker. At least in some areas of the country, I believe more price cuts are coming.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Regular pricing before any discount with SG is
> 
> 150 sales cleans
> 100 wints
> ...


How in the hell do you do an acre of 3' grass for $144 after discount and get rid of the hay??? ASININE!!! Same acre direct with a broker would be $300-$400..........


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> How in the hell do you do an acre of 3' grass for $144 after discount and get rid of the hay??? ASININE!!! Same acre direct with a broker would be $300-$400..........


you do not agree to do for $144,if they can find someone to do for that let them go broke doing them!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

all i know about then is doing recurring services after they do the initials on boa properties and they suck so much, never once had a decently clean property from one of their vendors


----------

